# I Need Some Cutting Tools



## ddickey (Aug 14, 2016)

I plan to learn how to cut my own tools in the future but I need some cutting tools to get started. I'd like to buy some HSS pre ground bits. Probably 3/8"? I've done some searching but haven't found a good source yet.
Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-pc-Ground-HSS-Tool-Bit-Set-3-8-/H5687

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4516

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_focus.php?Focus=Cutting Tools Lathe

http://www.mcmaster.com/#one-piece-lathe-tool-bits/=13q9u0k

This should get you started.  Grinding your own bits is simple, the angles are not critical.  Just make sure the the cutting edge sticks out farther than everything else.    Everything else is just clearance.


----------



## tweinke (Aug 14, 2016)

I agree whole heartedly with Mr. Dawson. get a grinder, some HSS tool blanks, find some descriptive pictures or a tutorial on the internet and grind a bit. You will actually learn very quickly what will cut and what not to do very quickly. I was in the same boat a year or so ago, Now I have enough confidence to at least try to grind something that will work. I gleaned enough info from this wonderful site and asked a few questions of older machinists to succeed.


----------



## Randall Marx (Aug 15, 2016)

Another good source is estate sales and the like. You have a good chance of getting a bunch of HSS bits, many of which will be ground already and useable. Then you have a good example of the shapes and angles needed that you can touch and look at directly while you grind your own.
Good luck and keep the questions coming!


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 15, 2016)

Even if you get lathe bits already ground you'll want to be able to sharpen them.  I made a gauge from the below illustrations from South Bend.





I rough out my bits on a bench grinder and use a small Harbor Freight mini grinder to finish and sharpen them.  It is inexpensive and not at all intimidating.

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-inch-mini-tool-grinder-polisher-94071.html

I adapted it so I could set an angle to grind.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-247#post-400293

The sources Jim listed seem to fit what you need.  Go ahead and order a couple of blank bits as well.  I'm sure you'll get the hang of grinding them.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the responses.
Are 1/4" okay or are they more for small lathes? Mine is a 13x40.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 15, 2016)

I normally use 1/2 inch tools on my 13x40.....But anything will work, I have 1/8, 3/16, 1/4, and 3/8 bits as well as 1/2.  As long as you can set the cutting edge roughly on the centerline, you are good to go.  The larger the tool bit, the heavier the cut you can take without breaking or flexing.

My go to bits are Harbor Freight AR-8 carbide.  <$2 each
http://www.harborfreight.com/pack-of-10-ar-8-rh-carbide-tipped-lathe-cutting-bits-2788.html


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 15, 2016)

Duane,
Tried and True in Fridley MN purchased lunch for HM group that met at my place last summer.
They've got a nice selection of HSS and carbide cutters. Perhaps some holders. And heaps of other cool stuff.
Paul and the gang are good and honest people. 
I'm guessing they will sell you significantly less than new price on new unground blanks.
Even less for used items, which is evidently what you are looking for.
Their phone number is: 763-574-0407.
Additionally, I may have some HSS and/or carbide tool holders for you at the right price depending on the size you need.  

Daryl
MN


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 15, 2016)

I hand ground a carbide insert today, of the 100 or so tools that I have to use not one would do the job.

A 14 Deg. bore starting at 1.417" Dia. ending at 0 Dia. ,177 deep, basically a very shallow cone, it looks like this.




I did the part in red, also this part is a steel rectangle so I held it in a 4 jaw chuck, the tapered sides and radii will be done in a mill tomorrow, good luck to that guy.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 17, 2016)

I plan on heading up there next Tuesday.


Uglydog said:


> Duane,
> Tried and True in Fridley MN purchased lunch for HM group that met at my place last summer.
> They've got a nice selection of HSS and carbide cutters. Perhaps some holders. And heaps of other cool stuff.
> Paul and the gang are good and honest people.
> ...


----------



## chips&more (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a 14” lathe. I mainly use 3/8” Mo-max. 1/2” tool bits are too big and require A LOT MORE grinding at the grinder. 3/8” tool bits are just fine for me, have not seen any need to go bigger. But if I’m doing form tools, then a different story…Dave.


----------



## brino (Aug 17, 2016)

Another resource for HSS lathe tool sharpening:
http://www.machinistblog.com/grinding-lathe-tools-on-a-belt-sander/

-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 17, 2016)

here is a great video from Tubalcain


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 30, 2016)

If you're ever in the Detroit area, there's a guy (liquidator) that sells tooling by the pound. Much of it is new. At $6 per pound I just came home with $324 worth. He's on Craigslist. If you need more info I can point you to the ad.
Aaron


----------



## pugslyyy (Aug 30, 2016)

AGCB97 said:


> If you're ever in the Detroit area, there's a guy (liquidator) that sells tooling by the pound. Much of it is new. At $6 per pound I just came home with $324 worth. He's on Craigslist. If you need more info I can point you to the ad.
> Aaron


I also end up doing really well buying used tooling on ebay.  It is usually old but good stuff that has come out of closed up machine shops, manufacturing plants, etc.  I try and pay about $1/tool in a lot of 20+ items.  What I have found is there is always at least one tool included that is worth more individually than I paid for the whole lot.

Not a good approach if you are looking for something specific, but if you are looking to add to your general tooling collection it works well.  As a hobbyist I'm able to get by pretty well picking things up on ebay and from my local metal scrapyard.

Unless you are paying for the really top notch production tooling, I think you get much better quality buying used.

As an example, I paid $25 including shipping for these -


----------



## Reeltor (Aug 30, 2016)

When I first got my lathe I ordered a set of HSS bits and holders from Arthur Warner & Co.  I thought it would be easier to use the HSS inserts than regular HSS tool bits.  They do a good job taking light to medium cuts but not so good for heavy cuts.  If I knew then what I know now I wouldn't buy them.
http://www.arwarnerco.com/


----------



## mikey (Aug 30, 2016)

To my knowledge, Sherline is the only one to offer a hand ground set of RH and LH turning tools. They are available only in 1/4" but will serve as an in-the-hand example and as turning tools for smaller lathes. They have standard tip geometry. http://sherline.com/product/3007-14-hss-tool-set/

It would help to know which lathe you are using. Not all lathes will be able to use carbide tools to full advantage and HSS will often outperform them on a hobby-class lathe.

We had a pretty interesting (and long) discussion on the topic of tool grinding; you can see it here:
http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/turning-tool-and-facing-tool-questions.36687/


----------



## Cadillac STS (Sep 15, 2016)

pugslyyy said:


> I also end up doing really well buying used tooling on ebay.  It is usually old but good stuff that has come out of closed up machine shops, manufacturing plants, etc.  I try and pay about $1/tool in a lot of 20+ items.  What I have found is there is always at least one tool included that is worth more individually than I paid for the whole lot.
> 
> Not a good approach if you are looking for something specific, but if you are looking to add to your general tooling collection it works well.  As a hobbyist I'm able to get by pretty well picking things up on ebay and from my local metal scrapyard.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. It can be very useful to buy a couple lots of used tools like that to get started. Can often times find a lot with a large amount of ground tools and some carbide ones. And get a lot with boring bars. I think that is better than buying a couple new tools. You can always buy some specific things one at a time once you know more.


----------

